# Transfer Express Offers Same-Day Shipping On Express Names Screen Printed Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Transfer Express is now offering even faster turnaround on its popular Express Names screen printed transfers. Orders submitted by 11 a.m. will be completed and shipped on the same day. 

Express Names are available in a five popular fonts, come prespaced on a release sheet, and can be heat applied in only 4 seconds. Choose from 21 colors and four sizes. Layouts include straight or arched. 

Express Names are the ideal solution for team uniforms, employee identification, school uniforms, and more. Names can be applied to cotton, polyester, or cotton/poly blended apparel. By combining Express Names with Easy-Print Numbers, you can offer lettering and numbering for any style of team uniform. 

STAHLS’ Transfer Express Inc. is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; e-mail: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

